# Need help resetting password



## harleyhar (Jan 6, 2012)

I need some help resetting passwords from a bootable disk on Windows Server 2003 R2.

I have a Windows Password Reset CD but it doesn't see the 2003 Server installation. It appears that someone installed this on top of a Windows XP installation, so when I run the CD app it only finds the XP and resets those passwords.

Anybody here have any idea of something that I can do?

Thanks!


----------



## rickyjo (Jun 24, 2008)

Here are several other viable alternatives to whatever you are currently trying to implement:
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/passrecovery.htm

I've had great luck with this one in particular (unless it's the one you are already using): http://pogostick.net/~pnh/ntpasswd/

I haven't tried any of these in server 03 myself, so pursue these with caution.


----------



## harleyhar (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks rickyjo, but that didn't work. It only saw the Windows XP installation and reset those passwords. I don't know what to do.

This was my friends business computer and his family needs to get in to keep the business running. At the end he was getting so paranoid that he was making these complex passwords that were impossible to remember and we can't find where he hid his page of passwords. 

Is there maybe a way that I can get rid of the XP installation while keeping the 2003 Server intact?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Helping with resetting or gaining access to passwords is not allowed on the forum.


----------

